# Little bit different "tool" thread: "the Wake-Up kit"



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I happen to have the GM 4L60E transmission in my truck. They are used for a wide variety of truck/van/car applications. I tow with my truck and need all the help I can get, getting the power to the pavement.

I am on different car/truck forums and found out there are some simple add-ons to the transmission to make it perform correctly, or better than stock.

I will chronicle the swap out of the parts with pictures. I will have to wait till I can get my truck into my garage (next couple of weeks).

Here is the site:

http://www.transmissioncenter.net/4l60e.htm 

The "mods" I am doing to the transmission are as follows:

The "Wake-Up kit", synthetic trans fluid, trans cooler, filter kit w/ pan seal. I need to actually drop the trans to put a new input shaft seal on.. somehow when the newer engine was dropped in the seal got buggered up a bit. 

I have a slow/small leak because of this. So I have to plan this right to be able to drop the trans bracket, drop the trans, remove torque converter, put new seal on, and reverse the process to put it back together, same time drop the pan, change the filter and do the valve mods, put the pan back on, redo the servo pin and servos, hook up some lines to the pressure side and return transmission lines and change out the fluid.. then it is done. 

I will take it easy on this and will have it done in a 1.5days. That gives me time to clean, paint, and put things back together correctly.

LOL Raptor Blood Synthetic Transmission Fluid
Quote: 
_








#47RTF. PATC Green Raptor Blood Racing Transmission Fluid. Raptor Blood RTF is formulated with High Tech Polymers, Synthetic Base Oils, Viscosity Stabilizers, and Extreme Pressure Additives. Only this formulation will provide heat protection under severe use. It also has the highest coefficient of friction (ability for clutches and bands to hold) available anywhere, yes anywhere! With Raptor Blood Full Synthetic Racing Transmission Fluid transmissions do not slip. Shipped in gallon size only. Free shipping when ordered with a transmission. 
_



The "wake up kit"
 Quote: 
_





































#32. 4L60E / 4L65E Wake Up Kit, Wake your 4L60E transmission up with this kit. You get the high performance intermediate billet servo, you get the high performance overdrive billet servo and the oversize pressure boost valve. These three parts will wake up your 4L60E and can be installed without removing the transmission or valve body. Ask for the 4L60E Wake Up Kit. 
_


 
Servo Pin:
 Quote: 
_









#1LP. This 700R4 / 4L60E servo pin is longer than the longest OE pin. The extra length simplifies adjustment, eliminating the need for adding length to the pin.Made from Chromemoly steel it's durable enough for high performanceapplications as well as stock replacement. Dual Teflon seals have been added toimprove sealing in the case bore and an o-ring has been added to improvesealing between the pin and the 2nd gear servo. This servo pin is fullycompatible with OE and aftermarket servos._



Trans cooler:

 Quote: 
_









#9. Hayden transmission coolers. 15 1/2 X 10 X 3/4. - - -Needed for any type high performance / heavy duty use. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Recommended for stall speeds of 2,000 RPM or higher and towing.[/FONT]
 ++++ measure your open space in front of the radiator ++++
 _


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kicking Schmidt while he's down eh? :jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Kicking Schmidt while he's down eh? :jester:


LOL!

Neighter, is this going to another S10 thread of biblical proportions?!
Is it still pulling your trailer ok?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds cool but honestly after so many modifications you have to wonder if it did not make more financial sense to buy a more suitable work vehicle.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ already thought about Work.. I will just continue on with this till I cannot any longer. RCP yep. Doing better all the time 

Scott.... :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Reason I brought this up is the fact that these transmissions are in everything. Astro vans, big vans, corvettes, what are the mid sized GM trucks? In those, suburbans.. there are alot of different transmissions GM used, but GM used this trans in alot of vehicles.

Meaning this may be something you guys would want to do to help the shifting and O/D on your vehicles if you have noticed some sluggish shifts or that it won't go into a lower gear without tapping on the brake or other symptoms notorious with the 4L60E transmission... this will help.


----------

